# New rig wont boot- help



## talon191 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yesterday I got my parts for my first self built computer and I finally finished putting all the parts in. However I'm having problems getting it to boot properly, when I turn on the computer it begins to start normally then shuts itself off automaticaly after 5 seconds. 

*a: are you getting the single beep of a successful post?* 
I hear a very faint beep after turning it on. 

*b. 5 seconds or 4 seconds? 4 is the typical seconds the computer will wait before shutting off for holding the power button.* 
It varies, sometimes it will attempt to start for 10 seconds, sometimes only for 2 

*c: anything have time to display on the screen? *
It varies also, sometimes I can make it into bios menu before it shuts off, sometimes it shut off way before that, now though I cant even get a monitor signal for some reason. 

*d: Which power supply?* 
Corsair 520w 

What does it sound like this problem is? Is my Motherboard defective?


Help please 


Components: 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail 

ABIT IP35-E LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model BL2KIT12864AA804 - Retail 

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 

SAMSUNG SpinPoint T Series HD403LJ 400GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA Model LH-20A1S - Retail 

Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Home Premium for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

You need a stronger PSU - something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001
or this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## crazymanjared (Sep 14, 2007)

talon191 said:


> Yesterday I got my parts for my first self built computer and I finally finished putting all the parts in. However I'm having problems getting it to boot properly, when I turn on the computer it begins to start normally then shuts itself off automaticaly after 5 seconds.
> 
> *a: are you getting the single beep of a successful post?*
> I hear a very faint beep after turning it on.
> ...


I don't think you'd need any more pwr than a 520 watt but i could be wrong, I just built my first computer yesterday and the exact same thing was happening to me, i'd turn it on, everything would startup fine, then before anything came up on the screen it would shut off. It turned out i didn't have the main mobo power connectors from the PSU plugged in right to my mobo. I dunno how much you know about building comps, but if you aren't sure, make sure you have both of the power connectors from your psu plugged into both slots on your mobo. I doubt thats what it is, but i spent 2 hrs tryin to fig. out what it was, so maybe thats what it is for you. ;p


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

My PSU recommendation was based on the fact that a GeForce8800 (Ultra?) was mentioned in the first post. While I was looking for supplies the post must have been edited - but I could, of course, be wrong. Now there's no video card in the specs and the mobo doesn't have onboard graphics.


----------

